# Moundwood



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

WE are tearing them up over there!!!


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

We who and what?


----------



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Who= me and my buds WHAT=saugeye Where= moundwood Why?= The bite is on. Get down there


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

When was you there? What did you catch them on? And what part of moundwood did you catch them?


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

jigging or on bottom? thanks gonna try Tues or wed.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

im new here. where is moundwood?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Indian lake. Find the moundwood boat ramp on a map and you found saugeye.


----------



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

fxs said:


> jigging or on bottom? thanks gonna try Tues or wed.


 twister tail and a jig, near the bottom


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up...Looks like you are getting some flak over at the indianlake.com
lets talk fishing spot.. Dont know while people get all worked up.... LOL


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

You casting from shore?


----------



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I saw The posts left about my Indian Lake info at the Indian Lake lets talk fishing forum. Why would you be upset about me posting info about fishing at Indian lake on a fishing forum? Is that not what this is for? If Passing info from fellow fisherman to others is a crime.....I'm guilty as hell.


----------



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Yep, from shore. Went down yesterday morning and only had 2 fish on the stringer from moundwood. I think they are starting to get'em at Lakeview


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Because the guy that posted that over there is an idiot.

Thats why.

Actually, since reading that 2 days ago, its probably bothered me more than it has you. I think about that assholes words a couple times an hour. 

What an *******.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Carterfish thanks for the heads up,I tried Tues. and got 1 good one. Should have dropped things and went when I saw your post.


----------



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

That fellow Fishingfool actually thinks he is going to run me away from the lake!! FOR POSTING MY REPORT ON INDIAN LAKE!! I'll be in my 2001 chevy 1500 champaine in color , cap with ranger boats sticker in the middle of the glass.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll be heading over there tonight after work. Are they still biting?


----------



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I went tonite (friday) and caught 5 good fish, 1 3.5 lbs. All on twister tails not even a bite on a floating jig and minnow.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Launched at Moundwood at about 830. 

Plenty of boats at the moundwood mouth but skipped them, went over to old indian lake/dream bridge.

About 10 boats there. Fished for about an hour, didnt see anyone get anything. Then before I knew it and me and one other boat was the only ones left there.

Went to the spillway, no boats, by this time it was about 1030. Trolled the spillway and the south bank. Didnt mark anything, no hits.

Then went over to Blackhawk, tried for about an hour. Saw a boat or two north of moundwood but noone catching.

I trolled the channels and then drifted the mouth but nothing.

Then, went back to moundwood and trolled the channel. Tried on the other side of the bridge. Saw some guys fishing the bank but noone got a hint.

Used minnows on floating jig head about 2 feet off the bottom. Used twisty tail bass buster set up with chartruse on one rod, white grub on the other.

So, all in all, i didnt see one fish caught. I didnt get a hit, nor did i mark a fish with either finder.

Beats me ?


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

Its easy, northeast wind.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

conley1414 said:


> Its easy, northeast wind.


The wind didn't shift to the NE until around 6:00 pm Saturday. It blew SSW for 24 hours prior to that. What's yer next theory?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

that east wind theory is a bunch of crap in my opinion. i have fished indian with a direct east 15 mph wind and nailed the saugeye before you get to dream bridge where everybody drift fishes. when they are hungry they are going to eat.


----------

